# Death of Dog (Abruzzolutely)



## bunty16

To those of you who have logged on to the Abruzzolutely forum, I have the sad news that Dave (AKA) Dog has sadly died.Together with his wife Carol (AKA) Levi they founded this forum which has been a great support to all those with connections to Abruzzo.
I hope the moderators do not move this thread due to mentioning the forum, but people may want/need to know.


----------



## pudd 2

bunty16 said:


> To those of you who have logged on to the Abruzzolutely forum, I have the sad news that Dave (AKA) Dog has sadly died.Together with his wife Carol (AKA) Levi they founded this forum which has been a great support to all those with connections to Abruzzo.
> I hope the moderators do not move this thread due to mentioning the forum, but people may want/need to know.


thankyou for posting this dave was a great man and whill be sadly missed i think you must live in abruzzo as i do , perhaps we know one another , as i said dog was a great man and he and carrol helped many people to settle in abruzzo rip dave


----------



## pudd 2

yust to let evry one the whole forum ab has ralied round to help cvarrol dave wife , in many ways and i would like to thank them on behalf if carol


----------

